# What is this?



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

That's about what it would seem, or some attempt to prevent swarming?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*whats this*

I have seen "factory" versions of this and I belive they were sold and a swarm prevention device


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

It's a queen and drone trap. The Root company used to sell a version in their catalog.

The middle picture is upside down. Turn over and place opening against bottom entrance of hive. 

Swarm emerges. Has to go up through cones. Can't go back through. Workers exit through zinc excluder material. Drones and queen remain confined.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Why don't they sell them anymore ? Do they work ?:s


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Very cool. It's in pretty good shape and it looks like it's been around for a while.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*Swarm stopper?*

I have a factory made one out of wood. they are a queen and drone catcher, some called them swarm preventers. I got it from a mentor of mine 5 yrs. ago who passed on at age 90.(Mr. Keith Nutting). I've never used it. Jack


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

GRIMBEE said:


> Why don't they sell them anymore ? Do they work ?:s


A. Because they didn't work.

B. See A.

Those are just guesses on my part. There was also a version that had a tube to run the queen to an empty hive nearby.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They are still for sale (in a more simplified version) and usually called an "Entrance Guard". The problem is that the drones can't get out either and they pile up and die. They are mentioned as early as Alley's book:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesalleymethod.htm#drone-trap

And also in Hopkin's book:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beeshopkins1886.htm#entranceguards


----------

